# Rockin out.... hard rock n heavy metal...



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

Crunchy hard n heavy...post up what you listen to...

I just re-discovered this band again....
Exodus. Been around for a while....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

@Blueglass


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have this one on repeat today....


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2017)

How does a little Blue Oyster Cult suit you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

SENC said:


> How does a little Blue Oyster Cult suit you?



Not the same genre....B.O.C is more like classic rock...


----------



## SENC (Feb 7, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Not the same genre....B.O.C is more like classic rock...


Yeah, well, my hair never got longer than a minor league mullet, so you can't expect much from me on the hard rock front.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 7, 2017)

SENC said:


> Yeah, well, my hair never got longer than a minor league mullet, so you can't expect much from me on the hard rock front.



Mine was down to my waist.....


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Crunchy hard n heavy...post up what you listen to...
> 
> I just re-discovered this band again....
> Exodus. Been around for a while....


I remember wearing the tape Fabulos Disaster out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2017)

Ok Marc you asked for it even when I gave up on metal I kept listening to these guys. Rich the drummer is the person that pushes me to actually work on my music and the only endorser of Les Carr percussion. Hugely positive sweetheart but I don't think I'm supposed to tell people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2017)

My current favorite band. The charity show they did last year for the Pulse shooting victims was incredible. Just them with an intermission. My favorite song is a little over an hour long and I didn't think it was appropriate for here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Mine was down to my waist.....


Well mine wasn't down to my waist, but it was well past my chest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's some sick stuff,

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Here's some sick stuff,



I actually have that album...makes me giggle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Frank Carter and the Rattlesnakes.....I heard their song "Lullaby" and looked em up....not bad....
Here's Juggernaut....


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 21, 2017)

Nothing hard, stuck on the* Cars* since last Friday night's father daughter dance. Kid's last year, time's flyin... I was into the Cars and Yes, early eighties with AC/DC Sundays. I enjoyed hard rock and toured with Oz-fest in 98 as a grunt for just 2 months. Was exposed to a lot of different sounds....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Nothing hard, stuck on the* Cars* since last Friday night's father daughter dance. Kid's last year, time's flyin... I was into the Cars and Yes, early eighties with AC/DC Sundays. I enjoyed hard rock and toured with Oz-fest in 98 as a grunt for just 2 months. Was exposed to a lot of different sounds....



I was at the 99 ozfest in glenhelen pavillion in CA. Then after I moved here to Connecticut I worked ozfest at Meadows Music Theater in Hartford from 2004-10 as a stagehand...
I loved it....


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2017)

Oooh that sounds gooood. I'll have to play it tomorrow while I'm cleanin shop...


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Oooh that sounds gooood. I'll have to play it tomorrow while I'm cleanin shop...


I liked it a lot myself. Some of it is a little close to Alice in Chains but I really like the instrumental parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 9, 2017)

My searching for new stuff find of the last couple days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ive been recording the metal mayhem on mtv lately. Its the old videos from headbangers ball...
I'm diggin the band overkill....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2017)

I like the music better than the vocals...


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 10, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Ive been recording the metal mayhem on mtv lately. Its the old videos from headbangers ball...
> I'm diggin the band overkill....


Saw Overkill in Miami around 89 or 90. They were really good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 11, 2017)

Was turned on to this today. The name just seemed to scream Woodbarter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Apr 6, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


>


Well darn that is from just down the road a bit.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm loving this band. Lots of good stuff.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

and....this is the first song I heard from em....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2017)

not a screamfest....but still an interesting song.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Check out a band called "Motionless in White". I'd link the vids, but there's F-bombs galore in all their songs....

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=motionless+in+white


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2017)

OMG....how did I forget Soilwork...._Every song_ on the "The Panic Broadcast" album is awesome....


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 2, 2017)

@ripjack13 have you ever listened to Cynic. They came out of South FL in the 90'sand have become more popular with time. They kind of started prog metal. 




Their lead guitarist from the 90's is getting that pedal board I made. I am trading for one of his prints, they are very trippy and cool. And the drummer who is one of my all time favorite drummers is getting a snare from me... psyched.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 2, 2017)

Never heard of em...but im downloading it now...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Blueglass (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes I am a wee bit of an oddball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 12, 2017)

There's a little bit of something for everyone in these guys.
Also check out Lola Montez & the Devil's Bleeding Crown, For Evigt (The Bliss), etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2017)

Volbeat is awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 15, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Volbeat is awesome!!!



I've seen them twice in concert now. Both times they opened for Metallica. The first time I saw them was about 8 years ago and I was hooked. I saw them open for Metallica again this year and they were just as good as the first time I saw them. They sound great live.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2017)

Kenbo said:


> I've seen them twice in concert now. Both times they opened for Metallica. The first time I saw them was about 8 years ago and I was hooked. I saw them open for Metallica again this year and they were just as good as the first time I saw them. They sound great live.



I saw metallica in cali once. Korn opened for em...
I have yet to see volbeat. ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mark Tremonti.
Multiple Guitar World awards, including POY and best solo of all time on Blackbird, which is up there with Freebird, IMHO. 
He's released two albums, recorded at the same time, that span from pre-Creed days up through the present Alter Bridge time: even his "B" songs kill it and there's not a bad tune with his name on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 5, 2018)

@ripjack13 

No More Tears...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Kenbo (Feb 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, no one has posted on this thread since early 2018. Rock can’t be dead?

I guess this song would fall in between the category listed on the thread, but a late memorial to the great EVH who was known for his “brown sound” and his “pyrotechnics”. One of my guitar heroes. This song IMHO is one of the underrated VH song and to me this is quintessential EVH like how he played when he was in his prime- it is one of the most eclectic sounding songs that has grunge, hard rock and neo-classical mix. It has a dark riff and vibe, but with the typical happy EVH injection. You can hear a lot of early EVH influences from his fill-ins and solo sections. Keep in mind that this was a 1996 song- way passed grunge era, way past the hard rock scene and hm era.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 18, 2021)

I can't believe no one has linked Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed, Five Finger Death Punch, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine or 3 days grace

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 18, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> I can't believe no one has linked Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed, Five Finger Death Punch, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine or 3 days grace


They have, I know Disturbed's remake of "S O S" was on here at one time. I think one or two of the others were either linked of mentioned at one time. 

See you mention the calming cool soothing sounds of home....


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 18, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Disturbed's remake of "S O S"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> They have, I know Disturbed's remake of "S O S" was on here at one time. I think one or two of the others were either linked of mentioned at one time.
> 
> See you mention the calming cool soothing sounds of home....



Those may have been in the other music topic....


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

T. Ben said:


>


I kind of like that version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 18, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> I kind of like that version.


 To each his own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2021)

Progressive metal is such a wide genre, but I really like the vibe of this group “System of a Down:






AND







Don’t judge my music taste just on these example alone as I have wide range of genre that I play and listen to from classical, jazz, blues, r&b, funk, soul, reggae, rock, metal, pop and yes hip hop......everything else in between.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree Arn. I listen to a lot of different music. A music teacher I had one time said you can't criticize any one type of music if you don't listen to it ALL. My favorites are country, rock and hard rock/heavy metal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2021)

As a guitarist playing for over 35 years, I listen to a lot of instrumentals. It doesn’t matter if it is a violin, cello, trumpet, saxophone, etc. I actually like the when another artist covers another artist work- they either make it theirs or make it something you just don’t expect or they make it worse. If you like that “adrenaline push”, you listen to the original of what I posted of System of a Down, “Toxicity”. This guy here takes it to a different vibe and feel- the energy is there, but it is a lot more percussive and has a lot of subtleties:

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

I do not know for which y'all are speaking of. Are any of those guys related to George, Waylon, Kris, or Willie. I guess I exist in a small world - only hea v metaphor know about is fishing sinners and muscle ca rs!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2021)

I like all of those Mike. The second group too


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I do not know for which y'all are speaking of. Are any of those guys related to George, Waylon, Kris, or Willie. I guess I exist in a small world - only hea v metaphor know about is fishing sinners and muscle ca rs!


I love Willie Nelson. An American Musical Icon and legend. Love Waylon Jennings too. James Burton another guitar icon- guitarist for Elvis. We can walk down this genre and won’t have a problem with it............Roy Orbison, Roy Buchanan, Johnny Cash, Chet Atkins, Danny Gatton.....


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2021)

But I do like a contrast in the take of the song from the original. This is one of my favorite song with a different take. Sorry Trent, but Johnny Cash’s version made this his. This is as good of a reiteration I have heard from the original. 


NIN:





Johnny Cash:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 18, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> I can't believe no one has linked Avenged Sevenfold, Disturbed, Five Finger Death Punch, Killswitch Engage, Bullet for my Valentine or 3 days grace


Old people

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 18, 2021)

My “chugging days” are over (20 plus years exited) and I use to have a Soldano Hot Rod rig that goes up to volume 11 that I crank up with a 2x12 green back, closed back- it is a Marshall on steroids. But, now and then I still enjoy this once I awhile.......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bean_counter said:


> Old people


Everyone that likes metal or heavy rock should at least know a couple of those. If have to say Avenged is probably one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh I know them. Love disturbed, ffdp, a7


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't know many more but did have a few beers with Tom T. Hall and Dixie, used to eat lunch with Eddie Arnold, was unsuccessful selling our services for Ray Stevens New theater, T G Shepard likes my tamales, and Barbara Mandrel and her husband taught me the rules of hockey. For little Mikey the only good use for music was doing the two-step to. In years past in Texas, we held our wimmen very close when we danced!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

Post up the songs you slackers!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

This...this is my favorite a7x song....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

When I used to set up the stages for ozfest years ago, I met one of the coolest, most down to earth singers ever. He was at the fooz ball table and I was walking by it when the ball shot out and landed in front of me. He insisted it was an omen and that the gods insisted I play. My boss was next me and shrugged, "one game" then we gotta go...

David was a cool dude....

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 18, 2021)

Avenged has so many good ones, this one is pretty great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> My “chugging days” are over (20 plus years exited) and I use to have a Soldano Hot Rod rig that goes up to volume 11 that I crank up with a 2x12 green back, closed back- it is a Marshall on steroids. But, now and then I still enjoy this once I awhile.......


Most bands: okay we got 5 solid riffs, let's stretch em over 10 songs.

Periphery: I got 10 solid riffs, is that good enough for one song? Yeah, but we should layer it with some sweet orchestral stuff just to be sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 18, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Progressive metal is such a wide genre, but I really like the vibe of this group “System of a Down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think I ever saw either video but had been paid to sing both songs several times at various establishments....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

This whole album is rocking. Good ol screamfest with melodic harmonies.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2021)

And


Mr. Peet said:


> Don't think I ever saw either video but had been paid to sing both songs several times at various establishments....


you sang em?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 19, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> And
> 
> you sang em?


Alcohol has many powers. Supposedly, when out of my mind i spoke Spanish as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 19, 2021)

^a Latin version of those songs would sound killer. Karaoke nights destroys a lot of peoples singing ambitions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 21, 2021)

You don’t have to be a fan of 1980’s hard rock or heavy metal music scene to appreciate this film. IMHO, this is one of the best music documentary made that is both entertaining, heartbreaking, heart warming, inspiring, uplifting and you will find yourself rooting for these “underdogs” to get to that places that they always have been dreaming of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 26, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> When I used to set up the stages for ozfest years ago, I met one of the coolest, most down to earth singers ever. He was at the fooz ball table and I was walking by it when the ball shot out and landed in front of me. He insisted it was an omen and that the gods insisted I play. My boss was next me and shrugged, "one game" then we gotta go...
> 
> David was a cool dude....








hurdy gurdy - Bing video


微软必应图片搜索拥有来自国内和海外的海量图库，致力于为中国用户提供最好的国内外图片搜索服务。




www.bing.com


----------

